# Good Tax Software for US Expats



## Fjordlover

Does anyone know of a good program/software for US taxes that includes Foreign Tax Credit and/or Foreign Income Exclusion forms? I'll heading to the US this weekend and would like to get something that will make next year's tax filing a bit easier.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The tax software for next year won't be available until fall. But you can always use the online tax preparation sites.

I've had good luck with TaxAct - it's available in both an online version and a downloadable version. But I believe the major tax prep softwares all are - for expats, you need to look at TurboTax, TaxAct, H&R Block and a couple of the others. But check the website for the Paris office of the IRS. Internal Revenue Service | Embassy of the United States Paris, France They normally have a link to the tax software programs that allow expats to e-file. But I would wait until November or so to actually download something to use for your 2014 taxes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fjordlover

Thanks Bev! I prefer to use something that other expats have used and had good experiences with, so I'll give TaxAct a look. Since there's an online and downloadable version, I don't have to worry about getting it in the US.

Does anyone here have any experience with TurboTax? My family in the US uses it and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Bevdeforges

TurboTax is one of the 8 (I think it is) tax packages that can handle overseas addresses and seems to have all the forms you need for filing from overseas. We've had a couple of reports from forum members that they have run into problems using it - specifically to e-file. I think the problem encountered related to overseas pensions, but I'm not sure. (Try searching the old posts here in the Expat Tax section for those involving Turbo Tax.)

My objection to Turbo Tax has always been that if you get through the process and then find that for some reason you can't e-file, the free version (at least) demands a payment if you want to cut your losses, print out the form you have so far and just mail it in. (Sorry, you can take the girl out of New England, but you can't take New England out of the girl... it galls me to have to PAY to file a tax return solely to prove that I owe them nothing.) But that may be less of a problem if you're using the paid version.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BJ100

I second @Bevdeforges recommendation for TaxAct. I used Turbo Tax for 2012 expat taxes but for 2013 hit snags with foreign pension and how to combine FEIE and FTC. Turbo Tax (the software, community, and customer service) was not helpful.

I ended up using TaxAct (downloadable version) which is so much easier to understand because when you answer questions you can see exactly where on the IRS forms the info you enter is going. I think with the downloadable version you get free customer service - I called TaxAct customer service probably 3-4 times over the course of preparing my tax returns and the customer service was phenomenal each time. 

I suggest you start with the free TaxAct software and if you hit snags purchase the downloadable version (with free customer service). TaxAct is cheaper and you get much better tax filing support than with Turbo Tax.


----------

